# Ibanez MTM1 wallpaper in 1280



## Wretched (Apr 14, 2010)

Me again, folks!
Was shooting some more 'light painted' images of my guitars last night and did this one of my Ibanez MTM1. It's an amalgamation of about five different shots to get exactly what I wanted, but I think it came out really nice.

Feel free to download it and use it on your desktop!

*CLICK HERE*

You can also get wallpapers of the LTD V500 and Prestige RGA121 by clicking these links...

Enjoy!

(Example in low-res)


----------



## sevenstringgod (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey that's pretty amazing! I love it due to being the Ibanez fanboi that I am. Nice work! You should do some J custom wallpapers


----------



## Wretched (Apr 15, 2010)

I would if I owned one!
If there's anyone in the Sydney area that wants some pics taken of their guitar, just let me know...


----------

